# Can anyone recommend a good timer?



## creg (10 Jul 2018)

every timer I’ve bought over the years stops working or makes a loud mechanical noise, can anyone recommend a good quality one please?


----------



## Zeus. (10 Jul 2018)

PLC works a dream


----------



## Edvet (10 Jul 2018)

I decided to go with the cheap mechanical ones, always work, easy to set/adjust, cheap to replace.


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Jul 2018)

Buy a digital one...no noise, more accurate and reliable...


----------



## tam (10 Jul 2018)

My digital one just packed in, the new cheap mechanical one whirs annoyingly - I don't know that there is a solution to your question!


----------



## BarryH (10 Jul 2018)

As Tim says above - no noise, accurate and for me, 18 months in and proving very reliable so far.


----------



## rebel (11 Jul 2018)

Look into hpm slim timer. Keep receipt though. If it lasts more than 18 months, they are rock solid. Otherwise get an exchange with your receipt .


----------



## zozo (11 Jul 2018)

First hand experience, i use(d) several of them. DC 12 volt on the CO² installation to switch a DC 12 volt solenoid. And a AC 220 volt version for the sumps lighting.
It comes in DC12 to DC24 or DC 36 or AC110 and AC220 version.. Seeing the price i bought a few since it has a longer delivery time you never know and always need a spare anyway.. But in 3 years time yet no need to replace it. They work, simply and accurately and safely.. I even spilled water over one a while ago. Then they stop functioning of course, it shorted out the function buttons, i opened it up gave it a rub with a dry cloth, reassambled it and it was good to go again.

For me, this little bugger gets a 5 star ratting.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...TR3.TRC2.A0.H0.TRS0.TSS0&_nkw=CN101A&_sacat=0

You need to wire it yourself, can come in handy, its also sold in a rail model. And wiring is awfully easy can be wired as switch or as feed.. It's rather straight foreward.


----------



## BarryH (11 Jul 2018)

This is the one I use: https://www.diy.com/departments/diall-7-day-electronic-timer/800809_BQ.prd#

All the ones I bought have worked well although I found the instructions very difficult to follow at first. Once I had a better idea of how they worked, I got on well with them.


----------



## ian_m (11 Jul 2018)

This was the only timer I had that never failed, worked 100% of the time, unlike all the other timers I have had.
https://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/SMETU17.html

Most common fault I encountered, especially with the cheaper digital ones (ie any from B&Q) was timer resetting to 00:00:00 and losing all its timer setting. Most likely due to switching inductive loads, usually air pump, causing an interference spike.

I have also had timers fail where the relay failed, but my worst was relay failing to jammed on, luckily just air pump so no issue. But if it had been fertiliser or liquid carbon, then it would have been tank wipeout !!!

Now use a PLC (same as Zeus does) and in 17,347 hours (as of just now, nearly two years) hasn't missed a beat. 100% perfect switching . So glad I used it.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/how-to-use-a-plc-to-control-your-fish-tank.42993/


----------



## zozo (11 Jul 2018)

Funny isn't it, all those different experiences.. In the past i always used the more expensive analoge ones i forgot the brand but it was pretty well known and still sold today. They always kinda worked if left pluged in and powered on. I experienced every single one having a clock power on failure if the power went off after few months. Than if power came back on the clock stopt and never ran again. They all had a so called 16 amp switch, but in high air humidity invironment the switch blades always sparked and fused together already at switching + 200 watt. They absolutely needed a additional sealed relai in moist invironment, but still were rather unreliable and always needed a check after power out.. The best analoge i ever had and still have already over 20 years old is a proffesional €80,- din rail Hagen timer.

The electronic ones i used always kinda failed from a long term capacitor leak and also best is to use an additional sealed relai if power consumption is over 200 watt in air moist invironments.

I guess the additional relai is advisable for any non professional timer switch switching high loads over 200 watt even if they state 3600 watt/16 amp  on the label.

Unbelievable actualy that i have the best experience with the darn cheap chinabay CN101.. Thought buy 5 for the price of one i can find in the local HWS and see were it ends.. 3 years later still using the very same i first installed with 3 spare ones waiting in the draw yet never used..


----------



## Harry H (11 Jul 2018)

I use a manual timer as well, but the noise is driving me crazy. I need to find a decent digital one, well, I need two at least... Any recommendations for a digital? Or is it just a matter of amazoning it?


----------



## tiger15 (11 Jul 2018)

I have used a number of digital timers but returned to mechanical timer. Digital timers are quieter and more accurate, but programming is not intuitive, and reviewing what has been programmed is a pain, requiring pressing multiple buttons to desplay the digital info.

 All Mechanical lose or gain time a little daily, but retiming or reviewing what has been programmed is straightforward, simply by advancing the wheel forward or changing the pin locations. Since the timer runs my CO2, I turn off the power strip of the timer to do water change weekly  so I need to retimine weekly by simply advancing the wheel to match real time.

 I like the old fashion mechanical that has red and green pins than the newer mechanical with infinite tabs to press. The newer mechanical is harder to read with my progressive lens, and wrong tabs can accidentally be bumped.  Another key feature important to me in the old fashion is the manual overdrive that allows automatic resumption of programmed schedule.


----------



## Zeus. (11 Jul 2018)

Another beauty of the PLC is if you use the 'TankyMyTank' timer which 'Ian' programmed, one time adjustment adjusts all time settings in one setting, running late with WC just adjust the program slightly everything runs say 1hr later then at midnight it resets. Plus all adjusts can be done from PC via Ethernet   Loads of extra mods also easy to program turn anything on off via Mobile


----------



## Majsa (11 Jul 2018)

I am using the cheap mechanical ones too. Only had one with the rattling noise until now, just changed it to a new one. PLC sounds nice, but the cost...if anyone knows anything like the Energenie programmable power strip, but one that can be programmed on macOS, I'd like to know...


----------



## ian_m (12 Jul 2018)

Majsa said:


> PLC sounds nice, but the cost


The 4 relay output Siemens PLC is only £130 odd, not much more than 4 of the more expensive reliable mains timers..and can do so so so so so so much more and is so so so so much more reliable.

Only £132 here (UK).
https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/logic-modules/1653224/

Starter kit is here, £170, includes fully licensed development software.
https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/logic-modules/1653283/

Of course you can simply programme it via the front panel if you don't have access to the development software.

The version 8.2 of the Logo modules (which mine is not ) has a web server built-in so you can produce web page with clickable things on to remotely control the Logo.

Connect up as below. Done.


----------



## Andrew Butler (12 Jul 2018)

Look up 'TP link hs100' - be warned they have shot up in price a bit since I brought mine.
They are controlled using an app on your phone or tab and can also be remote controlled using your wifi / internet away from your house should you feel the need.
I've got several and they have been working fine for a couple of years now; you could wait for July 16th to see if Amazon drop them in price as it's prime day or look on ebay and try to grab one from auction cheap.



Majsa said:


> Energenie programmable power strip


I had a couple of these but sold them with my marine aquarium 3 years or more ago which I now regret although I don't think they are even supported by newer versions of windows let alone Mac. These too have shot up in price considering they are old technology now, when I brought them they were being sold off by Maplins for less than £20 as discontinued.
I've been unable to find anything else like this and with it not supporting newer windows gave it a miss.


----------



## Zeus. (12 Jul 2018)

Majsa said:


> Energenie programmable power strip



Son uses one of these with great success but if there is a powercut theres no internal battery so losses its time, son has his tank next to his Win10 PC at uni, so PC on most of time with him working on it so not so much an issue, He like me isnt a Mac fan so no idea about Mac compatibility


----------



## FJK_12 (12 Jul 2018)

Sainsbury's sell a cheap digital timer, believe the brand is Masterplug. Despite being unintuitive to set up they have never gone wrong for me.


----------



## tiger15 (12 Jul 2018)

Digital don’t necessary outlast mechanical.  All my digital and mechanical have to be replaced in 3 to 4 years.  The pain is that digital programming varies from model to model which change yearly,  so I have to learn new programming with each new digital. At one time I have three different digital models in three set up, and I don’t have digital memory on how to program each one.


----------



## jameson_uk (12 Jul 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> Look up 'TP link hs100' - be warned they have shot up in price a bit since I brought mine.
> They are controlled using an app on your phone or tab and can also be remote controlled using your wifi / internet away from your house should you feel the need.
> I've got several and they have been working fine for a couple of years now; you could wait for July 16th to see if Amazon drop them in price as it's prime day or look on ebay and try to grab one from auction cheap.
> 
> ...


Seconded.  Have got a few on the last couple of prime days.  I think last time Argos price matched and you were able to get three for £45.  I have one controlling a four gang for filter, heater and powerhead and had another two controlling lights a d a blue LED in the evening but now have the Juwel Helialux.

Have been rock solid and work with no internet.  Being able to say "Alexa turn fish tank off" when doing a water change or cleaning the filter is really lazy!

They are also great for Christmas lights 

I am sure I will give in to my desire for a PLC one day but for now these are doing the job.


----------



## Andrew Butler (13 Jul 2018)

jameson_uk said:


> Being able to say "Alexa turn fish tank off" when doing a water change or cleaning the filter is really lazy!


But it is so much easier isn't it?!


----------



## Zeus. (13 Jul 2018)

jameson_uk said:


> Being able to say "Alexa turn fish tank off" when doing a water change or cleaning the filter is really lazy!



Dangerous I would say, say the wrong thing halfway though WC and water could end up everywhere


----------



## three-fingers (13 Jul 2018)

I use a "smart plug", you can easily set various on/off schedules via an app on your phone and also turn the aquarium lights on/off using the app when your at home, if you ever want to for some reason lol. Works great for me .

https://www.amazon.co.uk/HowiseAcc-...F8&qid=1531499385&sr=8-10&keywords=smart+plug


----------



## ian_m (13 Jul 2018)

All very nice these timers, but orders of magnitude less reliable than an industrial rated PLC. So glad I built my PLC. 100% reliable for last two years.


----------



## three-fingers (13 Jul 2018)

I would probably only ever use those smart plugs for lighting tbh, wouldn't trust them for something like a CO2 solenoid!


----------



## Parablennius (13 Jul 2018)

Just to throw another into the mix, I have two of these, one operating CO2 solenoid has worked spot-on for two years. The other is spare "just in case".
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002P7R...=9046722&hvtargid=pla-451082926724&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Zeus. (13 Jul 2018)

Zeus. said:


> Another beauty of the PLC is if you use the 'TankyMyTank' timer which 'Ian' programmed, one time adjustment adjusts all time settings in one setting



Used this today like a dream, pond needed water so thought I would do an extra WC this weekend. So set the on time to 18.00 last night






Finished work at dinner time, after Pub lunch quick WC about 250l had it done pretty quick as just water no clean then just set the on time from 5 minutes before what time it was alllowing for a pre CO2 on time of 55 mins on this tank and presso the time was set to 15.10, CO2 came on five mins later, when lights came on  then changed the on time back to 15.00. took moments on PC never touching the PLC once

Web view of PLC atm




Took 45mins to hit target pH today


----------



## jameson_uk (13 Jul 2018)

ian_m said:


> All very nice these timers, but orders of magnitude less reliable than an industrial rated PLC. So glad I built my PLC. 100% reliable for last two years.


I agree MTBF is going to be massively higher but I have a couple of these TP link ones controlling a light, light on the shrimp tank and one for the main tank.  Two are on daily timers and I did have another two on the main tank lights for a while.  These were all on schedules one with different weekend schedule)  with two of them running for at least two years and they have never missed a schedule.

I don't run a solenoid or dosing pumps with them and would probably think twice about doing so but I have been very impressed with have how reliable these have been and being able to turn the lights on/off out of schedule is really handy (something I miss in the Helialux controller as there isn't an override button).


----------



## Andrew Butler (16 Jul 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> you could wait for July 16th to see if Amazon drop them in price as it's prime day


And as predicted..........................

https://smile.amazon.co.uk/TP-LINK-...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=QW7YCMG73E2X1A4K4P7H


----------



## jcspotless (6 Jan 2019)

three-fingers said:


> I use a "smart plug", you can easily set various on/off schedules via an app on your phone and also turn the aquarium lights on/off using the app when your at home, if you ever want to for some reason lol. Works great for me .
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/HowiseAcc-...F8&qid=1531499385&sr=8-10&keywords=smart+plug



I have setup my smart plug using Alexa Routines. You now can set a time and an event on/off etc. Working well for my LED lights. Also can voice instruct to turn on or off as required.


----------

